# Depressed budgie



## AwesomeOwl (Dec 27, 2020)

So four days ago little Olive wasn’t feeling well so I brought him to the vet. He’s been there for four days and they have him on several different medications. They’re waiting for him to perk up a bit before he can come home.

Anyways, I have another budgie named Greenleaf (a female). She’s been really sad since Olive left because this is the longest they’ve been separated and I think she’s depressed. She hardly chirps and stays in the same place nearly all day. Today she’s barely been eating, so naturally I’m worried because she’s also moulting. She did drink some water though. I’ve been trying to cheer her up to no avail. I’ve been sitting in front of her cage and talking to her but she doesn’t respond, and she didn’t even touch the millet I offered her. Is there anything I can do to cheer her up?

I did move her cage to a different spot so maybe she’s weirded out, but that was days ago.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are you certain that Greenleaf isn't ill as well?
Is she pooping normally? If so, then she's eating.
If not, then you need to take her into the vet for a check-up as soon as possible.

When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------



## AwesomeOwl (Dec 27, 2020)

Greenleaf’s poops are a bit watery but she’s always had loose poops in the night for some reason.

Unfortunately, Olive passed away yesterday at the vet, leaving us with lots of vet bills. I really miss him but take comfort in knowing that he is free. Greenleaf gets better every day, and just this afternoon was cheeping for us. I’m considering getting her another friend, but I don’t want her to forget her buddy who she’s known all her life. I read somewhere that budgies can remember stuff for up to a year, and it breaks my heart to think that she might forget Olive one day. Is there any way to prevent that, like showing her videos of him? I don’t want her to dwell on the past though. But if she forgets, I guess it’s just the way of a budgie. I know I’ll never forget him though.

Fly free little Olive


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry for your loss of Olive.

You need to give Greenleaf time on her own to adjust to being a solo bird. Spend time with her each day. You may find she is just fine being on her own.

If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.*


----------

